# Rolf Vector Comp vs Mavic Ksyrium Elite



## bbulmann (Aug 22, 2012)

I have two quite different bikes from 1999 that I ride occasionally, but only occasionally, and both have similar wheelsets. Both are 9 speed so compatibility is fine. Wondering which wheels to keep.

One bike is a Reynolds 853 drop bar racing bike, the other is a Trek Y-Foil setup for Tri. One has Rolf Vector Comps and one has Mavic Ksyrium Elites, with relatively equal wear. 

Since I ride them only occasionally (don't race with steel anymore and only do Tri on the Y-foil as a relay), I'm thinking of just having one wheelset to use between the two bikes, for whichever one I'm riding that day. If I sell one wheelset and keep the other (advantage: cash from sale), I'm looking for ideas on which to keep.

Question: Is it a bad idea to use one wheelset for both these setups? If not, I've been happy with both, so performance-wise I don't really care which. I've read that the Rolfs have had hub/bearing problems and parts can be hard to get, moreso for the Pro than the Comp.

Cheers,
B


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The Rolf wheels you have are obsolete. The new company, Rolf Prima, does not service or stock any parts for the wheels you have. If something breaks you are looking to E-Bay for parts. I would not count on those wheels as a long term solution.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a set of Rolf Vector Comps on my lemond victoire. Those were pretty bomb-proof wheels (never had any mechanical problems, but eventually replaced them with something lighter, which isn't hard to do), but I would have to agree with the suggestion to keep the wheels that still have an in-business company behind them.


----------



## bbulmann (Aug 22, 2012)

Mavics it is. Thanks for the info.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> The Rolf wheels you have are obsolete. The new company, Rolf Prima, does not service or stock any parts for the wheels you have. If something breaks you are looking to E-Bay for parts. I would not count on those wheels as a long term solution.


Those Rolfs were built by Trek under license. I have a set of Rolf Vector (non comp variety) from my model year 2000 Trek 2000. They are decent, and I kept them when I sold the bike as spares for my new bike, but as Blue CheeseHead said, they are obsolete.

I considered buying Rolf wheels for my new bike, but ended up getting some ROL Race SL wheels and I love them.

Good Luck


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Can anyone coment on the Aspin model?


----------

